# alrighty got a Carb question?:



## j2048b (Mar 10, 2014)

so im reading performance nutrition by thigpen and mcvey, im in the carb section in chap 2 and it states this:

we have enzymes present in our mouths
called amylases that break the bonds
between the glucose molecules. *This is why
when you do a carb depletion program and
then you eat a potato or rice, it tastes sweet
rather than bland, as it does when you are used
to eating carbs on a daily basis.*

ok so my question is this:

EVERY TIME I EAT RICE AND OR POTATOES OR EVEN OLD FASHIN OATS IN WATER, IT TASTES SWEET, so does this mean i might not be getting in enough carbs? im on a helios diet, and have been for ever, in one form or another, but EVERY single time i take in carbs they taste sweet, wether it be plain ol rolled oats in water, rice, any sort of potatoe etc... im just wondering if for some reason my body is holding onto the carbs like it is starving because hey maybe i might need more carbs? im taking in around 275 gr per day....and thats all i can say since it is a helio diet...

id ask sponge, but NO WAY am i doing something that stupid durring a time of durress such as he is currently going thru, NO WAY!

so i turn to the bros and sis's of the ugbb, whats ur take on it, might i need more carbs then what we first thought?

thanks
j20


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 10, 2014)

J20 said:


> so im reading performance nutrition by thigpen and mcvey, im in the carb section in chap 2 and it states this:
> 
> we have enzymes present in our mouths
> called amylases that break the bonds
> ...



No it doesn't necessarily mean you're lacking the enzymes nor lacking carbs. This isnt meant to be used as a metric or gauge intake. 275g is plenty of carbs. Your body doesn't need them at all since they're not an essential nutrient. The text you quoted is also highly subjective, what's sweet to you may not be sweet to others. If you're on a Spongy diet then I'm sure you're all good to go. It's not like you're too high or too low with carbs. 275g is a pretty moderate intake.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 10, 2014)

Everyone can taste things such as salty sweet bitter etc at different parts per million. You are just sensitive to sweet.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 10, 2014)

Ok cool thanks doc and POB, appreciate it guys!


----------



## meat (Mar 10, 2014)

J20 said:


> so im reading performance nutrition by thigpen and mcvey, im in the carb section in chap 2 and it states this:
> 
> we have enzymes present in our mouths
> called amylases that break the bonds
> ...



Hey bro, every time I slipped into ketosis (by accident, not on purpose), I had the SAME thing happen to me. Do you have any keto strips?


----------



## j2048b (Mar 10, 2014)

meat said:


> Hey bro, every time I slipped into ketosis (by accident, not on purpose), I had the SAME thing happen to me. Do you have any keto strips?



I think my wife does, but i dont believe it would make sense if i "slipped into ketosis" because im a carb monster.... Eat them with almost every meal, oatmeal, bagels, 

Shoot maybe its the type im eating, white rice, white potatoes and sweet potatoes, old fashioned oats, some times a few items of junk,


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 10, 2014)

J20 said:


> I think my wife does, but i dont believe it would make sense if i "slipped into ketosis" because im a carb monster.... Eat them with almost every meal, oatmeal, bagels,
> 
> Shoot maybe its the type im eating, white rice, white potatoes and sweet potatoes, old fashioned oats, some times a few items of junk,



The type of carb won't affect you in terms of going into ketosis or not unless you had an intolerance to carbs/gluten and weren't processing them correctly but you'd experience other sides with that usually. It wk t hurt to try the strip though.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah im gonna gotta find them first, but is it even possible to go into ketosis when ur eating carbs?


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Mar 10, 2014)

J20 said:


> Yeah im gonna gotta find them first, but is it even possible to go into ketosis when ur eating carbs?



Yes but you'd need to either be eating very low carb or not digesting them properly so they don't get metabolized into glucose.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 10, 2014)

Yeah im gonna gotta find them first, but is it even possible to go into ketosis when ur eating carbs?


----------



## j2048b (Mar 10, 2014)

Damn double post! Ok so i maynot be processing them well, ill let u guys know what my sticks say! Haha


----------



## meat (Mar 10, 2014)

like doc said, you may not be metabolizing your nutrients correctly. I'd say it's rare, but possible. As a side note, I do take papaya enzyme with every meal. I can tell quite the difference with it.


----------



## j2048b (Mar 10, 2014)

I use to take papaya a long time ago, 

Tried a stick, showed normal, ill try first thing in the am and see what it shows


----------

